# Kalbarri long weekend



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Probably a waste of time posting this, but being a lone fisho here in Geraldton just thought I would let other Sandgropers know that I'm planning on heading up to Kalbarri this weekend. Not sure if it's a family trip for the weekend or a day trip at this stage, but Friday morning definitely looks good wind & waves wise, 4-8 knots on a dropping 2-1.5 metre swell  
Thinking of launching off the beach near Red Bluff - shore break permitting and heading out along the rocks for some Baldchin Groper and snapper action hopefully :twisted: 
Might even troll a lure for Spaniards 8) 
If anyone is interested in coming up this way, drop me a PM.

Cheers :wink:


----------

